# Excel: Feldinhalt als Feldzugriff



## mille (26. Juli 2004)

Hallöchen!

Ist es in Excel (vielleicht auch mit Hilfe von VBA - hab ich aber kein plan von) möglich den Wert eines Feldes auszulesen und auf das Feld zuzugreifen, welches angegeben ist?

BSP:

A1="B4"
B4="Hallo Welt"

nun soll mir testhalber in Feld A2 der Inhalt aus B4 angegeben werden OHNE "=B4" zu nutzen! Ich möchte den Wert aus A1 Auslesen, dann soll Excel merken, "ah da steht ja ein Bezug drinne" und mir den Wert anzeigen, der durch den Feldzugriff in A1 angegeben ist!

Wozu brauch ich das? 
Im Endeffekt wll ich dann nur noch Werte aus einem Feld auslesen (z.B. 7) und dann soll mir in irgendeinem x-Beliebigen Feld der Wert aus A7 angezeigt werden, oder aber aus B7, wenn ich den Buchstaben (A oder B) mit der 7 verbinde!

Für Reply wär ich dankbar


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Juli 2004)

Ich würde gerne versuchen dir zu helfen, aber ich verstehe leider die Frage nicht!

*mag an mir liegen*


----------



## mille (26. Juli 2004)

hmpf!

TAbelle

     A ..........| B....................| C....................
1  B2..........|.......................|.................
2 ................| Hallo Welt...|....................
3 ................|.......................|....................
4.................|....................  | =A1

PS: Die Punkte ersetzen die Leerzeichen, die wiederum darstellen das diese Felder Leer sind! Das ist quasi eine Excel-Tabelle, obwohl sie nicht sehr schön aussieht 

So, im Feld C4 Soll jetzt "Hallo Welt" stehen! WEIL im Feld A1 nämlich "B2" drinne steht. Ergo soll Feld A1 auf das Feld B2 verweisen, wie es im INHALT angegeben ist.
Ist das möglich? Wenn ja wie?
VBA auch möglich


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Juli 2004)

Möglich sollte das ein - evtl. mit der Wenn, dann, sonst Funktion....

*Excel installiert*

Soll immer daselbe Wort in der Zelle erscheinen oder Wovon ist das abhängig?


----------



## mille (26. Juli 2004)

Nein!

Wenn ich jetzt aus dem Feld A1 den INhalt "B2" rausnehme und meinetwegen in "B3" ändre soll NICHTS angezeigt werden, weil das FELD B3 Leer ist.
Kurz gesagt: ich will einfach nur den Inhalt eines Feldes als Feldzugriff (FELDKONSTANTE) haben =)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Juli 2004)

Hehe, das war aber nicht die Frage...

Es geing mir um Die Frage woher du ( in deinem Beispiel ) "Hallo Welt" beziehen willst.

Die Abhängigkeit sollte weniger das Problem sein, aber der Inhalt ( "HalloWelt" ) muss ja irgendwoher kommen.


----------



## mille (26. Juli 2004)

Achso!

Naja, in diesem( AUSRUFEZEICHEN ) Beispiel hier soll es konstant sein!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Juli 2004)

Icvh weiß zwar nicht ob ich deine Problemmatik korrekt gedeutet habe , aber ich habs versucht.

Wenn du jetzt in A1 den Bezug auf B2 löscht erscheint in C4 nicht, und wenn in A1 ein Bezug auf B2 steht, erscheint der Text!


----------



## mille (26. Juli 2004)

ne, nicht ganz, ich  hab das mal so in die Excel Tabelle eingetragen, wie ich gerne hätte! 
Ziehs dir mal, dann weisste hoffentlich was ich meine 

Trotzdem aber schon mal danke für den Aufwand


----------



## Retlaw (26. Juli 2004)

Füll mal eine Tabelle mit folgenem Text:

```
A1=Zelle:
A2=Wert:
B1=B4
Sonstige Zellen beliebig füllen
```
Dann drückst du Alt+F11, machst einen Doppelklick auf "Diese Arbeitsmappe", links im Fenster und schreibst im freien Feld:

```
Sub ZeigeWert()
    If Range("B1").Value <> "" Then
        Range("B2").Value = Range(Range("B1").Value).Value
    End If
End Sub

Private Sub Workbook_SheetChange(ByVal Sh As Object, ByVal Target As Range)
    If Replace(Target.Address, "$", "") = "B1" Then
        ZeigeWert
    End If
End Sub
```
Jetzt kannst du bei B1 den Namen einer Zelle eintragen (Großbuchstabe und Zahl) und das Makro füllt automatisch den Wert in B2. Zellen-Namen kannst du natürlich ändern.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Juli 2004)

Jojo...

Ich schätze mal das läßt sich *ohne* Makro kaum lösen - aber das liegt dir jetzt ja vor.


----------



## mille (27. Juli 2004)

GEIL!

Das klappt, genau sowas wollte ich haben 
Danke für Eure mühen, ich werde jetzt versuchen das alles so umzuschreiben, das es sich so verhält wie ich es brauche 

Liebe Grüße
~mille


----------

